# $$$ for badges! Looking for vintage brass badges



## barneyguey (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2017)

another oval badge BIN http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232248367980


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 22, 2017)

Cooooool! Barry


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Kinda wished I woulda kept that Tulane badged bike! I have a Beards badged bike ('38 Motobike) that I won't make that mistake with though! V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the photo!  Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 1, 2017)

Bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 14, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 31, 2018)

x


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 5, 2018)

l


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 10, 2018)

yahoo


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 13, 2018)

Howdy my name is Barry 


 LOL I mean Barry Gray LOL



Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 25, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> bump




Bike is long gone , still have the badge


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 25, 2018)

Howdy! How are you? Thank you very much for the offer, but I'm not looking for that one. Have a great day man, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 16, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> another oval badge BIN http://www.ebay.com/itm/232248367980?rmvSB=true
> View attachment 425775



I just realized I never thanked you for turning me on to the E-Z Speed badge. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catches my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 9, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2019)

bump


----------

